# Break-free CLP for rifle?



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I use CLP for the handgun, but something in the back of my head is nagging me when I get ready to clean my hunting rifle with it. Besides the obvious "rich" scent, are there any reasons to use a normal gun oil rather than CLP?

*scratching head* I KNOW I've heard something somewhere...

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I use it on everything. If it's good enough to keep the 5" guns on the four ships I served on in good shape, it's good enough for me.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The scent is no stronger than lots of other solvent/lubes... Any deer will smell either... Not sure you have a choice in scent-free gun luibes.

JW


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Roger guys, appreciate the reassurance. 303, yeah, I used it to smooth up the barrels on my CIWS before they had us switch to Corrosion-X, and remember it always taking off the dry film lube. That's how I knew it was good. ;->


----------

